
Cure for the common cold? Not yet, but possible - gibsonf1
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/02/13/healthscience/13cold.php
======
fh
> Even so, it might be difficult to kindle the interest of pharmaceutical
> companies.

I don't buy this. By the exact same argument, Aspirin can't possibly be
profitable because a headache is only a minor annoyance. It can't be that hard
to market a drug where your target audience is the entire planet.

